# neutering/spaying poll



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Some discussions came up in another thread about early fixing vs. later fixing vs. not fixing at all.

There are lots of studies done out there and lots of information on this subject.

So I guess I'd just like everyone to respond to one of the 4 answers above. It'd be nice too if you're willing to share what you've done personally, whether your dog is male or female, and any other personal stories/experiences on this subject that you'd like to share.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

We had Jackson nueterd at 6 1/2 months old. This was recommended by my vet. Jackson is now 7 months old and is doing very well.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Never... more or less. 

The collie came neutered, but I guess he doesn't count. And we neutered Sammy when he was 10 because of an emergency (ruptured lipoma). 

It's a guarantee I train my guys and don't let them roam free and haven't had any problems. Boys are easy keepers.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our boys are ages 2-1/2 and almost 16 months and they are both still intact, although Tucker, the 2-1/2-year-old, will be getting neutered within the next few weeks as soon as we have time. Tyson will get neutered when he is 2.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff was 2 when neutered.

Jake was never neutered.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I said over 18 months but honestly, it's more like never. The girls are spayed if they are to be placed into a pet home, and maybe after age 8 or so. Any boys I have will likely never be neutered.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Both of my females were spayed at 6 months. I would never do a female any later since I wouldn't want to have to go through the first heat. It's also what my vet recommends.

Jasper is my male silky terrier who was rescued from the shelter. He was approximately 1 when we adopted him and it's a requirement that all dogs get spayed/nuetered before they get placed in a home (unless they're under 6 months in which case you have to agree to have it done when they're old enough). So Jasper was neutered before he came home with us.

Chester will be 1 on Thursday and isn't neutered yet. The vet wants us to wait until he's closer to 2.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I neutered Sammy at around 3.5 years old. Dillon came neutered when I adopted him.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I had Riley neutered at 28 months. I wanted to let him mature. He's my first dog that I've left intact past 9 months. Can't say for sure that it made a big difference.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie was spayed at 6 months as per our vet's recommendation.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadie isn't spayed yet but will be this fall, around 20 months.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

My first boy was a mix and never neutered. He lived until 14 1/2 years old. 
My mixed girl was spayed after her first heat. This was the recommendation of the vet (in the 80's) She lived until age 13. 
My first golden was never neutered he lived 9 1/2 years.
My next golden is not neutered and as long as there isn't any health reasons will not be neutered.
I have not had any problem behaviors to date.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Saadiah was spayed early at 5 months.
Tessa was 7. She got pyo which we ended up losing her to.


----------



## wxman1995 (Feb 27, 2011)

Per the breeder and our Vet's advice, Keala will be spayed at 6 mos.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I neutered Flora at 7 months. I would have waited until after her first heat as the vet recommended (Flora had a really hard time with puppy vaginitis and UTIs) but I was working a schedule that would have made it really difficult for me to deal with a dog in heat... so she got spayed. We've seen little bit of urinary incontinence (she dribbles a little sometimes) and had to deal with a couple more UTIs, but nothing major.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson was neutered at 25 months old.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Reno is not neutered and is 10.5 almost 11.
Austin was neutered at 8 months.
Lincoln was neutered at 6 months.

My bridge boy Phoenix was neutered at 6 months.

I have had no issues with any of them to date.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My dog was neutered at 6 months old because that was what was recommended in 2007 by my vet. After having discussions with breeders and my integrative vet I would never neuter/spay another golden before 18months old and more likely at 24 months.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What to do, if anything, about the humping? Spirit is 9 months, humping, has got to be more often, please tell me there won't be any, thing coming out , will there?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro was just neutered last month at 10 months. His breeder suggested that age, plus the vet, of course, was ready to do it after 6 months. I know this is a really hot topic, but I love the way my guy looks just as he is now.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine was spayed at 5 months per vet recommendation. Jasper was neutered at 5 1/2 months and Danny was neutered at 7 1/2 months.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I adopted Roxy from CFGRR when she was 2-she was spayed prior to her coming into my home.

Taz, my old guy who recently passed, was neutered at the earliest age possible that was recommened by my Vet. It's been so long ago since he was 15.5 when he passed, I don't remember if he was 5 1/2 months or 6 1/2 when he was done.

My new boy is 2 and will be neutered as soon as he gains enough weight to have it done, which I am hoping is before the end of this month.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Cuinn was spayed at 4 in an attempt to help his seizures... it did not and in hindsight I regret doing it as he has lost quite a bit of muscle mass and with the medication issues he has he really could use that muscle mass 

Bing was neutered at 2 after being a putz to my other dogs and we were planning on placing him, he ended up staying but neutering has helped with the testosterone issues and the competition with the other boys in the house... 

Meir was in competition with Bing and was also neutered for being a jerk... I was in chop em off mode and if anyone pissed me off they were getting their "bags unpacked" it hasnt made a difference in his behavior at all but he is no longer in competition with Bing and due to a knee injury we weren't ever going ot breed him anyway... he was 3 years old

Emmett and Connor are 3 and 10 and neither are neutered but they didn't piss me off that week ..... oh and hubby behaved as well.... 

Shalva is spayed just a month ago at age six... we would have spayed her sooner after her last litter but she had a MRSA infection and I was told to wait at minimum a year... she ended up with a severe closed pyo and almost died so she had a very expensive emergency spay.... 

Kaelyn will be spayed in June at age 6 .... we are done breeding she had two litters... and will be spayed 

Connie is intact and will be shown this summer and bred next year (we think) 

Cody is intact he is the rescue dog with the liver shunt hopefully he will be neutered while he is under for his CT scan next week... he is 15 mos. and is only being neutered because he is being placed with a family once he recovers otherwise i would wait... I tend not to neuter unless they give me a reason to


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Shellie was spayed at 13 months, she had cystic ovaries :-(


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Shalva said:


> Meir was in competition with Bing and was also neutered for being a jerk... I was in chop em off mode and if anyone pissed me off they were getting their "bags unpacked" it hasnt made a difference in his behavior at all but he is no longer in competition with Bing and due to a knee injury we weren't ever going ot breed him anyway... he was 3 years old
> 
> Emmett and Connor are 3 and 10 and neither are neutered but they didn't piss me off that week ..... oh and hubby behaved as well....


Hahaha very funny  I bet hubby was glad he didn't piss you off that week!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I chose the after 18 months option. Enzo is 14 1/2 months old now and we're planning on waiting until he's 2.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Per my breeders advice I am going to wait until Oakley is 18months or older.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks everyone for taking a moment to vote. it is nice to see the vast difference in if/when you had your dogs fixed.

Thanks for helping to control the pet population


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ActionJackson said:


> thanks everyone for taking a moment to vote. it is nice to see the vast difference in if/when you had your dogs fixed.
> 
> Thanks for helping to control the pet population


You do know the rest of us are controlling the pet population too by not breeding our intact male dogs? 

I'm only pointing this out, because some people out there seem to think that just having an intact male dog creates X amount of offspring at animal shelters. Automatically. Like he's spawning without actually spawning. :


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Megora said:


> You do know the rest of us are controlling the pet population too by not breeding our intact male dogs?
> 
> I'm only pointing this out, because some people out there seem to think that just having an intact male dog creates X amount of offspring at animal shelters. Automatically. Like he's spawning without actually spawning. :


Hey tell that to Bob Barker.....those aren't my words :no: 

I guess you could say the price is wrong? 

I know this is a technicality, but I did say it was cool to see the difference in if/when you had your dogs fixed.....then I just made a broad statement thanking people for helping to control the pet population. Who's to say I didn't include you non-fixers in that?  :wavey:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ActionJackson said:


> I know this is a technicality, but I did say it was cool to see the difference in if/when you had your dogs fixed.....then I just made a broad statement thanking people for helping to control the pet population. Who's to say I didn't include you non-fixers in that?


Because nowhere in the poll did you ask if people were breeding or have bred their dogs. Since the poll was neutered/not/when, I can only assume you were making the same comment as I hear from some people out there who accuse me and others of contributing to the excess pet population by not neutering our dogs. Because apparently our trained/managed/controlled dogs can spawn with unknown female dogs even without getting close to them. :


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Megora wrote: "Because nowhere in the poll did you ask if people were breeding or have bred their dogs. Since the poll was neutered/not/when, I can only assume you were making the same comment as I hear from some people out there who accuse me and others of contributing to the excess pet population by not neutering our dogs. Because apparently our trained/managed/controlled dogs can spawn with unknown female dogs even without getting close to them."

I had the same type of thoughts as you did. Especially seeing the picture of Bob Barker the animal rights activist who I think donated 2.5 million to PETA.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Megora said:


> Because nowhere in the poll did you ask if people were breeding or have bred their dogs. Since the poll was neutered/not/when, I can only assume you were making the same comment as I hear from some people out there who accuse me and others of contributing to the excess pet population by not neutering our dogs. Because apparently our trained/managed/controlled dogs can spawn with unknown female dogs even without getting close to them. :


No no, the dogs only spontaneously breed if you feed them and/or give them water after midnight.

Well if you're a breeder then wouldn't your response to the poll be 'never'? And if you've already bred your dog, and you decide to have him/her fixed after the fact, wouldn't your response be 'older than 18 months?' Breeder or not, the poll response would be the same. My poll certainly wasn't designed to exclude anyone, I hope you don't feel that way....heck, the reason I did it in the first place was so _everyone_ could vote


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

bob barker.....funny picture giving thumbs up......me quoting his trademark phrase at the end of a show......hellllooooo is this thing on?  :bowl: :doh:


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

solinvictus said:


> Megora wrote: "Because nowhere in the poll did you ask if people were breeding or have bred their dogs. Since the poll was neutered/not/when, I can only assume you were making the same comment as I hear from some people out there who accuse me and others of contributing to the excess pet population by not neutering our dogs. Because apparently our trained/managed/controlled dogs can spawn with unknown female dogs even without getting close to them."
> 
> I had the same type of thoughts as you did. Especially seeing the picture of Bob Barker the animal rights activist who I think donated 2.5 million to PETA.


Don't quote me on this, but doesn't Bob Barker and the animal rights activists such as him stress fixing dogs that aren't going to be bred? Obviously if you are going to use your dog for breeding you wouldn't have him/her fixed (if at all) until after breeding is over. I mean shoot, if you fixed EVERY cat and dog there would be none left! :uhoh: I hardly think that's what Bob is going for


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

, if you fixed EVERY cat and dog there would be none left! :uhoh: I hardly think that's what Bob is going for

Well that is exactly what PETA and the HSUS want. Since, Mr. Barker willingly gave PETA 2.5 million dollars I think he is in line with their ideas.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

solinvictus said:


> , if you fixed EVERY cat and dog there would be none left! :uhoh: I hardly think that's what Bob is going for
> 
> Well that is exactly what PETA and the HSUS want. Since, Mr. Barker willingly gave PETA 2.5 million dollars I think he is in line with their ideas.


I don't know about that, PETA wants there to be no more animals left? Aren't they *P*eople for the *E*thical *T*reatment of *A*nimals? Wouldn't they cease to exist if this came to be? It's like Citgo pushing for electric cars 

looks like the price really is wrong.....


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

*Ingrid is the president of PETA*

*“*In the end, I think it would be lovely if we stopped this whole notion of pets altogether.*”*
— Ingrid Newkirk, _Newsday_, Feb 1988 

*“*Pet ownership is an absolutely abysmal situation brought about by human manipulation.*”*
— Ingrid Newkirk, _Harper's_, Aug 1988 

*“*There is no hidden agenda. If anybody wonders about -- what’s this with all these reforms -- you can hear us clearly. _Our goal is total animal liberation_. [emphasis added]*”*
— Ingrid Newkirk, “Animal Rights 2002” convention, Jun 2002 
*“*The bottom line is that people don't have the right to manipulate or to breed dogs and cats... If people want toys, they should buy inanimate objects. If they want companionship, they should seek it with their own kind.*”*
— Ingrid Newkirk, _Animals_, May 1993 


QUOTES FROM HUMANE SOCIETY OF THE UNITED STATES PRESIDENT/CEO WAYNE PACELLE:
When asked if he envisioned a future without pets, “If I had my personal view, perhaps that might take hold. In fact, I don’t want to see another dog or cat born.” ----Wayne Pacelle quoted in Bloodties: Nature, Culture and the Hunt by Ted Kerasote, 1993, p. 266.

“I don’t have a hands-on fondness for animals…To this day I don’t feel bonded to any non-human animal. I like them and I pet them and I’m kind to them, but there’s no special bond between me and other animals.” ---Wayne Pacelle quoted in Bloodties: Nature, Culture and the Hunt by Ted Kerasote, 1993, p. 251.

“ One generation and out. We have no problem with the extinction of domestic animals.” ---Wayne Pacelle, quoted in Animal People, May, 1993


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I said "never" because Riley is almost four now and still intact. I may have him neutered in the next year or so, and I may not. Haven't decided yet.

Out of all our dogs, only one was neutered and it was done at six years of age, when he developed an enlarged prostate. Our only female was spayed when we adopted her.

And oddly enough, not one of our boys ever created unwanted puppies. (Or _any_ puppies, for that matter.)


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

solinvictus said:


> *Ingrid is the president of PETA*
> 
> *“*In the end, I think it would be lovely if we stopped this whole notion of pets altogether.*”*
> — Ingrid Newkirk, _Newsday_, Feb 1988
> ...


Can you provide me with a link to source each of these quotes? I would like to see the full context in which they were written, and who the writer of the article was so I can get a feel for his/her personal agenda in writing the article.

Maybe my Citgo to electric cars analogy wasn't clear......but PETA would cease to exist if there are no more animals. 

I don't see any quotes from PETA stating that they want all animals gone. That's just retarded. They do, however, strongly oppose people keeping animals as pets. But that topic is ENTIRELY different than talking about PETA opposing the existence of animals as a whole, and frankly it is not a discussion I would like you to bring to this thread. Perhaps you misunderstood what I was saying?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I managed to get my female through one heat before getting her spayed without her having any pups.  And I owned an intact male at the time. 
And all of my males have managed to go through their entire lives without producing any pups.

Most dogs that end up in rescue and shelters already had a home, this isn't an overpopulation problem it is irresponsible owners with retention problems.
Sure there are areas in our country that have over population but until we find out how to get those people who dump their pets to keep them we will always have dogs in rescues and shelters.

There are areas in our country transporting dogs from other areas because they just don't have enough dogs in their shelters for the adoption market. There are shelters in our country importing dogs from other countries because they don't have enough of (particular sized) dogs for the adoption market in their area.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

And Sol - please don't get me wrong, I despise PETA and most of the animal rights groups. We probably feel similarly about these groups. As a fisherman they really grind my gears with their whole "sea kitten" campaign. They are so out of touch it's scary.....just a bunch of misguided people with lots of dough to throw around.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker was neutered at 8 months. The vet started mentioning it just before 6 months but I held off a little bit.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I believe you will have to go to the library to look up the sources. (magazines) That the quotes themselves came from.

I got them Ingrid's from ActivistCash.com which is biased against them. They are connected to consumer freedom.
Ingrid Newkirk Quotes


Wayne's were from some internet website. I didn't save it. But again they are also located at ActivistCash.com

Whether the website has an agenda or not the quotes are accurate.

Did you know that PETA's statistics one year was 97% of their intake was euthanized.


The HSUS is against hunting and fishing also.

Another website (again biased) also run through Consumer Freedom is www.humanewatch.org


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

I neutered my golden when he was a puppy because I never planned to breed him. too much dogs that need a home. I rather rescue more and stop making so much population in this world.


----------

